# Here you go Dixie Weekend Soap Pics



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

A castille with a touch of mica .







Kitn


----------



## AshleyR (May 4, 2009)

Very very pretty! Is it scented with anything?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Hi Ashley ,
 I didn't scent this one . It smells really nice though , I haven't tried castile before and am pleasantly surprised by the fresh scent of it and the way it feels on my crappy dry skin.lol

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (May 4, 2009)

Bought time I got my pics! lol

I'm soooooo jealous kitn!


----------



## Lindy (May 4, 2009)

WowoWow!  I love the look of the mica....


----------



## LJA (May 4, 2009)

The mica is beautiful!  I love how it looks "wispy"....


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> Bought time I got my pics! lol
> 
> I'm soooooo jealous kitn!



Sorry it took so darn long Dixie  :wink: the castile is so hard it took forever to bevel one of them. NOTE TO SELF on't wait 3 days to bevel castille. 


Kitn


----------



## SimplyE (May 5, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Dixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been there done that!!!  Love that look, especially for an unscented castille!


----------



## rubato456 (May 5, 2009)

beautiful....love the colors, they look lovely.....


----------



## heartsong (May 5, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  :shock:   ooooh! i like!  :shock: 

the pink really sets it off!  nice job!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 6, 2009)

..


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 6, 2009)

Artisan Soaps, I'm glad you're digging up some of this old stuff.

Kitn, those soaps are so lovely!  So soft looking.  Have you tested them yet?  

zeo


----------



## heartsong (Jun 6, 2009)

*x*

  beautiful soap there, kitn!

i love soft pinks, and the "softer" krinkle cut, too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Oh Kitn they are absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I'm loving the mica, and the crinkles, and those bevelled edges look absolutely rounded - how on Earth did you manage that?




Thank you all so much. I have used it and it is up there as 1 of my favorites.
The rounded edges are courtesy of this Lee Valley tool , I love it .Does different sizes etc.
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx ... 1182,41200

Comes with the sharpener and 2 bevelers.
Kitn


----------



## Sibi (Jun 6, 2009)

ooohhh, ahhh, pretty soap!  I bet it feels fab on your skin too


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 7, 2009)

..


----------



## vivcarm (Jun 7, 2009)

Those soaps are beautiful, very romantic!


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 7, 2009)

Kitn, those soaps are lovely... everything about them is attractive.  The mica really makes them outstanding.


----------



## heyjude (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful job!! They have a lovely, whimsical look.    

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 7, 2009)

Love the shimmery look of the mica! Great job!


----------



## Milla (Jun 9, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------

